# Has anyone tried Smoke broadheads



## ahawk19 (Aug 16, 2007)

These things look mean. I am thinking about trying some out next deer season. Any feedback?


----------



## TsavoCreek (Jan 24, 2006)

Where are they from?


----------



## mathews-nut (Feb 2, 2006)

i would if i could get my hands on some. the consept looks good and makes sense. all about a little inovation.


----------



## smitty72 (Jan 29, 2006)

Got any pics? Where can I see them?


----------



## introverted (Jan 2, 2009)

www.google.com

j/k

www.smokebroadheads.com

these look knarly too!


----------



## ahawk19 (Aug 16, 2007)

*thats them*

the mechs and the fixed blades look pretty sick. I just dont know anyone who has shot them.


----------



## Back 40 Tree Rat (May 28, 2006)

I have 2 unused Smoke broadheads 100gr 3 blade mech. I would trade for some 100gr. Montecs if someone wants to try them. I shot a doe with one & it did a great job. I just like to try new heads alot.


----------

